# Liv Morgan is here



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)

Haha when I saw this thread on Tapatalk, I knew it was you who made this thread [emoji13]

Anyways I am excited too and I can’t wait. Let’s hope wwe doesn’t screw this up 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Buhalovski (Jul 24, 2015)

Shes a hot chick but other than that who the fuck cares lol


----------



## Uff Da (Jul 18, 2019)

Not until I finish.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Atleast its something different. They have a full division of talent that they never use. Give others a chance.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

This looks like Emmalina all over again. Not getting my hopes up.


----------



## Punkamaniac (Mar 26, 2013)

I won't be satisfied until Liv's back on my TV screen. It's been WAY too long.

She's been wasted these last few months doing absolutely fuck all.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Is she even worth putting any stock into? I don't see any value in her other than being an underling.


----------



## Piehound (Dec 16, 2015)

I liked her in NXT and she wasn't bad in the ring compared to the rest of the women. But, she does need some type of gimmick. She tended to get lost in the shuffle as just another cute blonde when she moved up and the punk gimmick in the Riot Squad didn't really fit her..

I just hope they don't go Emmalina v2.0 with this..


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Stellar (May 30, 2016)

Hopefully she doesn't cut off most of her hair.

I'm curious to see where this goes.


----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)

Tsvetoslava said:


> Shes a hot chick but other than that who the fuck cares lol


Well when i look at the internet Liv got a hell of a response only for that video last night, so i think some people might care! Just LIV with it!!!


----------



## The Sheik (Jul 10, 2017)

Yeah because this is what the women's division needs.. Someone who can't work with no redeeming qualities..

Fans don't care about this chick and never will.


----------



## Kaz (Aug 2, 2006)

Finally back on TV, that's all I care about. Interesting to see if there will be sneak peaks into the makeover that she'll get in the next vignettes. And I hope her new look doesn't intentionally make her ugly just to separate from the rest. That already happened with the pink hair, blue tongue and clown-like makeup. Rhea Ripley may have gained from that rough look, but Liv can't look intimidating in any way, so no point in making her look like a caricature for the sake of originality.


----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)

The Sheik said:


> Yeah because this is what the women's division needs.. Someone who can't work with no redeeming qualities..
> 
> Fans don't care about this chick and never will.


They already care about her!


----------



## The Golden Shovel (Jan 19, 2017)

Hyped for this until the inevitable "natalya feud " momentum killer.


----------



## Deathiscoming (Feb 1, 2019)

And the women's division and women's wrestling will still remain TRASH. Unless she's stripping or shaking her booty, she's a useless waste of TV time/resources just like the rest of the women.


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Raw lacks a Talk show and that return Makeover announcement might be her new thing on Monday nights.


----------



## NFRealMusicFan (Dec 11, 2019)

Yay I guess ?


----------



## Chris JeriG.O.A.T (Jun 17, 2014)

The Golden Shovel said:


> Hyped for this until the inevitable "natalya feud " momentum killer.


Either that or she spends 12 weeks coming out to the stage as Livalina only on week 13 to come out and tell everybody to call her Liv.


----------



## Batgirlfan (Dec 8, 2019)

Twisted Blissfit said:


> Raw lacks a Talk show and that return Makeover announcement might be her new thing on Monday nights.


She should host a segment called Slime Time Liv.


----------



## CenaBoy4Life (Jul 31, 2013)

She was gone?
Breaking up the riot squad as a mistake. Now all 3 are done.


----------



## Mindy_Macready (Jun 12, 2014)

Gonna be like Emmalina all over again


----------



## ScottyDawgg (Mar 31, 2013)

I have been a huge fan of Liv Morgan for a long time. If you’ve been watching her work you know she’s very good at what she does she’s needed the spotlight for a while.


----------



## NondescriptWWEfan (May 9, 2017)

i think this will be a disappointment similar to emmalina


----------



## Prescott1189 (Sep 27, 2016)

I just hope this ain't a Emmalina 2.0 cause that's the vibe I'm getting towards her return. They need to really utilize her as an solid singles competitor in the Women's division she all the credentials to become the Raw Women's Champion.


----------



## CHAMPIONSHIPS (Dec 14, 2016)

I was surprised to learn that Liv Morgan actually has a huge presence online. Apparently her social media engagement and video views are a lot higher than most WWE jobbers. Which I don't necessarily understand but the unique look is probably why

So leave it up to WWE to give her a makeover instead of just a push


----------



## Piers (Sep 1, 2015)

She looked so much hotter back in NXT, not sure if it's weight or surgery... 










but as far as in-ring talent comes, she never was really good anyway.


----------



## Stylebender (Oct 12, 2019)

She needs to just be her normal silly self. She,s very charismatic irl and gorgeous to look at. Can easily become the next big thing imo.


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

EmmaLIVa...


----------



## Stellar (May 30, 2016)

Whatever Livs makeover ends up being I hope that it works. Hopefully they learned from the "Emmalina" situation when they tried to have Emma be someone that wasn't her.

Everyone should be open to this because the Womens Division on RAW especially needs all the help that it can get after the injuries and everything this year.


----------



## Afrolatino (Jan 5, 2015)

She looks way younger than she is, then she's perfect for a type of screwball girl.
Kinda Nikki Cross, except that she would be totally aware of her actions.
Like a fem version of the lying, cheating and stealing Eddie... That's how I'd book her.


----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)

They Call Him Y2J said:


> She looked so much hotter back in NXT, not sure if it's weight or surgery...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


How can you tell, if she never really got the chance?! She could do things and she showed us ...


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/698932020588781568


----------



## Afrolatino (Jan 5, 2015)

I don't know why everybody is comparing her with the ill fated Emmalina...
In her promo video Emmalina was talking in a seductive way while they were displaying her bikini photos... While in Liv's promo video she's just showing her green tongue like she did in the last days of her group.

There's no reason to think she's going to be like Emmalina... Sometimes I don't understand these awkward fans.


----------



## Piers (Sep 1, 2015)

metallon said:


> How can you tell, if she never really got the chance?! She could do things and she showed us ...
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/698932020588781568


She was on NXT for quite a while, she had plenty of opportunities to showcase what she could do there.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Afrolatino said:


> I don't know why everybody is comparing her with the ill fated Emmalina...
> In her promo video Emmalina was talking in a seductive way while they were displaying her bikini photos... While in Liv's promo video she's just showing her green tongue like she did in the last days of her group.
> 
> There's no reason to think she's going to be like Emmalina... Sometimes I don't understand these awkward fans.


It is not that they will be similar characters but just the way they are choosing to tease their return. I mean maybe they do things right with Liv but I know better than to get my hopes up at this point when it comes to how they do things on the main roster.


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Should find out tonight.


----------



## xxQueenOfXtremexx (Oct 15, 2008)

The promo tonight gave me 'Maryse welcoming people back to smackdown' vibe. I hated it.


----------



## MonkasaurusRex (Jul 3, 2016)

This reboot of Liv Morgan looks like it's going to be a catastrophe.


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

Liv has a surprising amount of popularity at the moment. And I’m a Liv fan. I’m excited for her return though. 

I would love for her to go dark, and be that Sister Abigail character that has been talked about. The roster have enough blonde bombshell type characters. The darkest female character we have is Nikki Cross, and even she’s not that dark, especially not anymore.


----------



## Whacker (Feb 7, 2015)

I'm not jumping the gun. Let's wait and see. 

Now if she doesn't work her way into a story, it will very much be a waste of time.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

That promo tonight made me think shes gonna turn into a sexy seductive character like Mandy, why else would she be naked in the tub with candles? I'm not opposed to that cause i think shes sexy as fuck, i'd kill to see her come out in some tiny shorts showing more skin.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ucok (Sep 29, 2017)

Next week vignette

(JK bro)


----------



## Afrolatino (Jan 5, 2015)

In reality a lot of chars were used to have like four or five weeks of enhancing promos in the past... I remember Mankind, Edge, Hunter Hearst Helmsley... Many ones in the last century were used to it. So when Emmalina was the subject of that I wasn't surprised by that at all...
And about Emmalina, we really don't know how exactly was going to be that character, because of the inability of Tenille Dashwood to play it. And seeing this new promo of Liv Morgan gives me a more serious vibe for her new character.

If anything I think what is now Mandy Rose is what was Emmalina was meant to be.
And I suppose that Liv's character after seeing this new promo is going to be a more developed and likeable Mandy Rose.

Of course she deserves something better than the idiot fatso Bray Wyatt.
I know many people have been waiting for the famous sister of Wyatt, but that role deserves to be reserved for the first tranvestite wrestler of WWE.
After all their so called competition already has one.


----------



## Patrick Mercier (Nov 29, 2019)

SAMCRO said:


> That promo tonight made me think shes gonna turn into a sexy seductive character like Mandy, why else would she be naked in the tub with candles? I'm not opposed to that cause i think shes sexy as fuck, i'd kill to see her come out in some tiny shorts showing more skin.


I hardly can see someone "self-destructing" by taking a bath surrounded with candles.


----------



## Zapato (Jun 7, 2015)

I’m probably reading too much into it, but my first thought on seeing the candles was Aleister Black’s entrance. Not that I want her with Black as he’s doing fine, but I’m not so sure this is building the ‘glamour’ route ala Emmalina and more the opposite of a darker character. But we’ll see.


----------



## Flawlessstuff (Jan 3, 2012)

Some people are theorizing she will have a Poppy Gimmick. A cute and creepy dark character.


----------



## PhenomenalOne11 (Oct 2, 2016)

This is hyping way too many of you up for what will likely be lacklustre. Plus it's Liv Morgan. she isn't THAT entertaining.


----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)

PhenomenalOne11 said:


> Plus it's Liv Morgan. she isn't THAT entertaining.


Than you obviously have no taste in entertainment, cause liv is entertaining as fuck! If you seen her on Total Divas, she was clearly the star of the last season!


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

metallon said:


> It's been so long and i almost lost hope, but now i'm so freakin' happy about this announcement! Liv has so much potential and hopefully they give her a big push with a unique new gimmick! Liv suffered for months and now it should be her time to shine! She could be the energizer to this women's division!


*I agree. Riott Squad was a career anchor for her and I'm glad they disbanded, but she has been off TV wasting away for nearly a year. I'm tired of these teases. Just give me Liv and let her be herself.*


----------



## iarwain (Apr 22, 2009)

Afrolatino said:


> If anything I think what is now Mandy Rose is what was Emmalina was meant to be.


Yeah, why retread gimmicks when we already have them on TV? I guess Mandy will be the Smackdown version and Liv will be the RAW version? I mean, a female pro wrestler character that's supposed to be sexy and beautiful? Wow, never saw that before 

Besides, Liv has a playful and cute side that is better than a generic beauty queen, play that up. Same with Emma, she was better than a mere beauty queen, it's a damn shame WWE didn't appreciate her.


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

I’m gonna be so disappointed if she returns as anything but the Sister Abigail evil doll type character. 

Imagine after all this, she returns as Emmalina [emoji2357]


----------



## Chris JeriG.O.A.T (Jun 17, 2014)

This shit is DOA. Why does Vince think every blonde needs to be a sexed up bombshell? This doesn't fit Liv's personality just like it didn't fit Emma's, and when she fails she's going to get fired, just like Emma.

This is a disaster.


----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)

She's not gonna return as any Emmalina type character, believe me!


----------



## Stellar (May 30, 2016)

I get the Emmalina comparison from the view of Morgan getting a drawn out makeover but to me that is the only part that both situations have ever been similar. We have never gotten hints that Morgan would be laying on the beach, showing a lot of skin, etc. Basically an Eva Marie.

"self destructive", "I have to destroy myself so the real me can emerge". That doesn't sound like Emmalina to me.

I get vibes so far that Liv Morgan could end up being more like when AJ Lee was psycho, except not chasing after men. Maybe chasing for success against other women, like Charlotte.


----------



## Chris JeriG.O.A.T (Jun 17, 2014)

Southerner said:


> I get the Emmalina comparison from the view of Morgan getting a drawn out makeover but to me that is the only part that both situations have ever been similar. We have never gotten hints that Morgan would be laying on the beach, showing a lot of skin, etc. Basically an Eva Marie.
> 
> "self destructive", "I have to destroy myself so the real me can emerge". That doesn't sound like Emmalina to me.
> 
> I get vibes so far that Liv Morgan could end up being more like when AJ Lee was psycho, except not chasing after men. Maybe chasing for success against other women, like Charlotte.


Why be naked in a bathtub then? What does that have to do with "self destruction" unless she's slit her wrists?

How do you guys still have faith in Vince McMahon? He's the master of disappointment and promises unfulfilled, literally every storyline he's built up intrigue for in the last 30 years has failed. He assigns people characters with 0 regard to their personalities or their strengths as a performer. 

The only way I'd have any faith in this redebut is if Liv is heavily involved in the development of the character, and I just can't see a universe where that's a possibility. If you think I'm being unreasonable listen to the New Day's podcast about Vince's creative vision for their characters, it's Fang McFrost/Otto Von Ruthless levels of shite.


----------



## SMW (Feb 28, 2008)

who cares she doesnt put butts on seats. lol


----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)

SMW said:


> who cares she doesnt put butts on seats. lol


Well Twitter and YouTube say other! Liv is everywhere right now and gtes lots of clicks for this promo alone!


----------



## Passing Triangles (Feb 2, 2015)

At least she's not a Harley Quinn rip-off anymore.


----------



## Krin (Apr 8, 2018)

I would book her as a face and have her feud with Ruby Riot when she returns. Lead to a hair vs. hair match which Ruby would lose and be forced to have her head shaved.


----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)

Krin said:


> I would book her as a face and have her feud with Ruby Riot when she returns.


I'm all in for that!


----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## WWEfan4eva (Feb 23, 2005)

I hope she's on Raw in the New Year


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Blonde Liv Morgan is looking hella sexy


----------



## Afrolatino (Jan 5, 2015)

She looks glamorous, fresh, sweet and natural at the same time...
Mandy and Alexa can't relate.


----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

I take it shes facing nattie when she comes back


----------



## brewjo32 (Nov 24, 2015)

Got this Emmalina part 2 feelings. Hope it turns out better.


----------



## Jet_420 (Oct 22, 2019)

brewjo32 said:


> Got this Emmalina part 2 feelings. Hope it turns out better.


I get that too, but I feel like there's going to be a twist like she is going to transform into a goth character.


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

Jet_420 said:


> I get that too, but I feel like there's going to be a twist like she is going to transform into a goth character.


Or bitten by a werewolf.


----------



## Jet_420 (Oct 22, 2019)

InexorableJourney said:


> Or bitten by a werewolf.


If they push raw to syfy for a month or have her be bitten by a zombie.


----------



## incomplete moron (Nov 28, 2019)

Afrolatino said:


> She looks glamorous, fresh, sweet and natural at the same time...
> Mandy and Alexa can't relate.


bruh wut r u talking about ''natural'' when she has like a ton of a makeup lol


----------



## Stevieg786 (Apr 2, 2017)

Blond Liv is pure fire. She’s overtaken Alexa, Mandy and Scarlett Bordeaux for me


----------



## iarwain (Apr 22, 2009)

Jet_420 said:


> I get that too, but I feel like there's going to be a twist like she is going to transform into a goth character.


I'm hoping for something like this, but I have my doubts if WWE is that smart or creative.


----------



## elidrakefan76 (Jul 23, 2018)

Liv is ok and looks better without the pink hair but I still like Mandy Rose better.


----------



## PhenomenalOne11 (Oct 2, 2016)

I just find her boring to be honest. Don't think this will amount to anything. Morgan and Logan need the Riott Squad to be interesting.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1210626759869259781


----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## Brodus Clay (Jan 6, 2012)

She or Sheamus wonder whos gonna re-debut first.


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

Chris JeriG.O.A.T said:


> Why be naked in a bathtub then? What does that have to do with "self destruction" unless she's slit her wrists?


I’m probably giving WWE too much credit here  but I think it might be symbolising like a baptism, a rebirth kinda thing. She gets in the bath and washes away her old self, then re-emerges from the water a new person


----------



## Chris JeriG.O.A.T (Jun 17, 2014)

Himiko said:


> I’m probably giving WWE too much credit here  but I think it might be symbolising like a baptism, a rebirth kinda thing. She gets in the bath and washes away her old self, then re-emerges from the water a new person


It's Vince McMahon, she's a hot blonde, naked in a bathtub, it's a generic sexy gimmick. I get wanting to be optimistic but again, it's Vince McMahon-- the master of disappointment.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## ZERO COOL RayRay (Dec 31, 2019)

which ever idiot thinks this new idea of making liv a gender neutral thing needs to be fired !!!! You morons had a golden ticket for merch and all kinds of money making stuff to put asses in seats and this has to be the stupidest idea ever . You do not have a dark character on the female roster and you morons just blew it what a waste Vince call me when you want real ideas that actually are going to make you money . You might as well let her go now before you ruin her career with this stupid storyline


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

What?


----------



## reyfan (May 23, 2011)

Fans: WWE always does the same old story lines
WWE: _does a storyline they haven't done before_
Fans: FUCK U WWE MAKE HER FEMALE BRAY WYATT


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

Okay what the hell was that? 

So Liv’s big anticipated build up to a new character change is to... what, a heartbroken lesbian?  

I suppose they could recover it if they give her a Mickie James obsessed stalker type character


----------



## Asuka842 (Jul 19, 2016)

THAT'S how they re-debut Liv after all this time, really? Also Sonya must be annoyed right now


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)

Asuka842 said:


> THAT'S how they re-debut Liv after all this time, really? Also Sonya must be annoyed right now




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1211862656354668544

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1211866086737465344


----------



## Black Metal (Apr 30, 2018)

I didn't want a female companion for Bray Wyatt.

Hopefully this little charade tonight was just to fuck up the wedding. I seriously hope they're not pursuing this Liv is in love with Lana storyline everyone thinks they're gonna do. If anything it was to hammer home how awful Lana is as a mate? I don't know.

Ugh.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

So the makeover was that she turned lesbian? LOL


----------



## Stellar (May 30, 2016)

Yeah, I actually didn't think about Sonyas idea during this tonight. Has to suck for her.

I'm not sure how this will work for Liv.


----------



## Brodus Clay (Jan 6, 2012)

Obvious this was going to suck, can't belive people had hopes on Liv of all people.


----------



## Asuka842 (Jul 19, 2016)

The Liv thing is disappointing. They dragged this "change" thing out since the summer, played it up as a big deal, and those videos teased something creepy and ominous.
And what we got was, blonde Lesbian? That's it, really?


----------



## BlissLynch (Oct 7, 2019)

I don’t know I Diddnt mind it. It was dumb and silly. But isint that the bedrock of Pro Wrestling? And why we love it? I’m not sure I want a long term Lesbian Angle. It was kinda fun. Reminded me a bit of Bliss This is your life segment. Just a train wreck of a segment. The JerryJerry chants were funny.


----------



## cainkopeland (Aug 20, 2006)

Dont think she will be a lesbian, just think she working with rusev to ruin wedding. Hopefully that will be revealed next week


----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## The3 (Aug 20, 2018)

Fired those talent trashing your angles

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1211866086737465344


----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)

I still don't buy this! There will be something more going on with this new Liv character! I think this is leading somewhere!


----------



## Whacker (Feb 7, 2015)

Who gives a shit. Let's just get Liv in the ring to do something. I can't keep watching the same old no-story matches with the same people.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/885656091325083649

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/885656091325083649

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)

I still don't buy this! There will be something more going on with this new Liv character! I think this is leading somewhere!


----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## MetalKiwi (Sep 2, 2013)

My friends, you just need to sit back and bask in the glory.


----------



## Brodus Clay (Jan 6, 2012)

Now I wonder if Sheamus gonna re-debut being LGBT too xDDD


----------



## PhenomenalOne11 (Oct 2, 2016)

Holy shit that was great I loved it.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

You have to remember that Liv is an awful talent. She's literally not good at anything. So, you have to cover the flaws. Tonight's storyline and new Liv character is an attempt to cover up her flaws. Simple as that.


----------



## PhenomenalOne11 (Oct 2, 2016)

Ok I trashed Liv's vignettes for the last month but that made it worth it I'm fully behind Liv Morgan now


----------



## RBrooks (Oct 18, 2013)

metallon said:


> I still don't buy this! There will be something more going on with this new Liv character! I think this is leading somewhere!


This is a common misconception of fans. We always hope there's something more going on, but it never does. Not in WWE at least.


----------



## Mindy_Macready (Jun 12, 2014)

Give Liv until the royal rumble before she becomes unrelevant again with WWE writers


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Liv is a good promo but I hope they don't waste her potential dragging her down to Lana's level of garbage.


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)




----------



## NapperX (Jan 2, 2014)

Brilliant swerve and it shows her character has chapters. Does anyone know which Jerry Springer show writer was hired recently?


----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)

Many people still don#t get it and still think this was about an lesbian lovestory. Well it's not and it is actually really good storytelling which is pretty unlikely for WWE lately! If you followed Liv on social media for the last couple of months and read her crytic tweets, this all makes totally sense to me! Liv just used the stage Lana and Bobby were given to make an impact and this will push her very far up! This is going to get in a AJ Lee similar kind of direction, just more serious and not so much focused on lovestories. Liv already snapped tonight as you've seen on her face impressions. This was only the beginning of the new Liv Morgan!


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

metallon said:


> Many people still don#t get it and still think this was about an lesbian lovestory. Well it's not and it is actually really good storytelling which is pretty unlikely for WWE lately! If you followed Liv on social media for the last couple of months and read her crytic tweets, this all makes totally sense to me! Liv just used the stage Lana and Bobby were given to make an impact and this will push her very far up! This is going to get in a AJ Lee similar kind of direction, just more serious and not so much focused on lovestories. Liv already snapped tonight as you've seen on her face impressions. This was only the beginning of the new Liv Morgan!


I think you're the person who don't want to get it.


----------



## Stellar (May 30, 2016)

Everyone shouldn't be having to read tweets to know what exactly is going on with Liv though. I didn't get anything out of what Morgan did on RAW last night other than she was seeking revenge on Lana because apparently they were together at one point.

Now if next week they establish that Liv is losing her mind..sure, i'm all for that. I'm all for her basically going the "AJ Lee" route, going crazy from rejection (even though shes already humiliated Lana). What I saw from Liv on RAW didn't tell me that shes going crazy..yet...but this has to be given time and i'm giving this time.

I'm hopeful for Livs sake (because there are so many blondes on the roster) that there is more to her that we haven't seen yet...because if she isn't psychotic or doesn't have some other outgoing personality and acts normal, she wont stand out from the other women.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

I dunno i just feel like after all the weeks of her vignettes for her to end up just being a part of this awful Lana and Lashley storyline is kind of a letdown. And so her new character is shes a lesbian? ok....lol so shes now a crazy lesbian, that really doesn't make her that much different from her Riot Squad character, she was crazy as that character as well, except now she has blonde hair not pink.

So they pretty much kept her the same character as before just now shes a lesbian and dresses more mature.


----------



## tommo010 (Jul 15, 2008)

So this was the big Liv Morgan reveal 








and them giving Liv and Lana the big Lesbian storyline Mandy and Sonya pitched for months and would have been perfect for


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

tommo010 said:


> So this was the big Liv Morgan reveal
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lol i didn't think about that, Mandy and Sonya must be pissed right now.


----------



## JTB33b (Jun 26, 2007)

They should have atleast had her come out to her theme music so the crowd would know who she was. I didn't even know it was Liv until she stuck her tongue out like she always did when she was a member of the Riot squad. It's not like she has the same look as the last time we saw her. I thought at 1st she was just some random Woman they got to play the part for one night. And even if the fans didn't recognize her new theme they would know who she was by her name appearing on the tron.


----------



## RamPaige (Jun 10, 2017)

And she's queer.


----------



## nailz1 (Sep 12, 2012)

So they bring her back after all this time looking like any other female wrestlers on the roster and have given her a story that two other wrestlers came up with (and would have been more suited for) and stuck her with Lana who who can't actually Wrestle, Making the whole think essentially pointless. Well done WWE.


----------



## Mutant God (Sep 9, 2015)

Liv Morgan is here...shes queer...get use to it?


----------



## JTB33b (Jun 26, 2007)

Was Liv actually inlove with Lana or was it just a ruse by Rusev and her. It came off looking like it was just a setup by her and Rusev to mess up Lana's wedding. Liv didn't come off as a Woman scorned, She was smiling and laughing at the end. of the segment. Didn't come off looking like a Woman who cared deeply about Lana.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

What really killed the whole thing was Lana just slapping Liv and it turning into a brawl. The fans was ready to go nuts and see two lesbians making out in the ring, they popped when Liv said Lana's name, then they proceeded to kill the entire thing by having Lana just smack her like she did Lashley's "ex wife", the fans just went dead after that. Why have Liv and this whole lesbian twist if you aren't gonna have the lesbians make out? but instead they're gonna fight? huh?


----------



## Jet_420 (Oct 22, 2019)

SAMCRO said:


> What really killed the whole thing was Lana just slapping Liv and it turning into a brawl. The fans was ready to go nuts and see two lesbians making out in the ring, they popped when Liv said Lana's name, then they proceeded to kill the entire thing by having Lana just smack her like she did Lashley's "ex wife", the fans just went dead after that. Why have Liv and this whole lesbian twist if you aren't gonna have the lesbians make out? but instead they're gonna fight? huh?


Cause your going to get a segment next week with Liv explaining how much she loved Lana(and why she crashed the wedding.) Only to be interrupted by Lana screaming and yelling how Liv is jealous of her success and like her "ex husband" Rusev Liv too is a "sex addict." Which will lead to another cat fight between the two, with Lashley coming out to save Lana and Rusev coming out and attacking Lashley. and will help push a mix tag match later on that night or at royal rumble.


----------



## ItalianWorldOrder (Jan 1, 2020)

This really sucks for Liv Morgan because I feel like she'll be forgotten about in a month or two.


----------



## The Sheik (Jul 10, 2017)

Liv has been around for a while and shown zero potential.. She just followed Ruby around and stole Carmella's persona in NXT..

I'm not expecting much, but i hope i'm wrong.


----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## Piers (Sep 1, 2015)

Wow they managed to make that Lana storyline even shittier


----------



## Jet_420 (Oct 22, 2019)

JTB33b said:


> Was Liv actually inlove with Lana or was it just a ruse by Rusev and her. It came off looking like it was just a setup by her and Rusev to mess up Lana's wedding. Liv didn't come off as a Woman scorned, She was smiling and laughing at the end. of the segment. Didn't come off looking like a Woman who cared deeply about Lana.


How can she look like a woman scorned when like SAMCRO pointed out you had Lana just go up and slap Liv and turn it into a brawl, which like I pointed out that is where you have next week Liv explaining why she crashed the wedding explaining how she loved Lana(you dig more into this back story) but let Liv show some proof videos and pictures. And it's obvious you gotta have your babyfaces looking happy and laughing that they got the upper hand over the heels, especially on a "special day" of someone she got betrayed by. This what was said at the wedding, (She goes on and says she never knew she could be herself until they met and fell in love with each other. Liv asks how could you do this to me, how?) On raw have her show some of the videos of them somewhere on dates.(we shouldn't be having to follow them on social media to follow a story.)


----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)

Evil Liv ...


----------



## ItalianWorldOrder (Jan 1, 2020)

metallon said:


> Evil Liv ...


This photo is so hot ?


----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## Jet_420 (Oct 22, 2019)

we are going to get finesse and swerve by Lana, Liv, and Lashley next week.


----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)

She's gonna be on The Bump today ...


----------



## Jet_420 (Oct 22, 2019)

Didn't really do much on the bump, just was asking bout if they knew anymore about Rusev/Lashley match, and then claimed her door bell was ringing.


----------



## Chris JeriG.O.A.T (Jun 17, 2014)

@metallon Are you genuinely happy with the "new" Liv Morgan? You had all these crazy ideas about what she would be like and then she just ended up a generic blonde bombshell with the added twist that she's ghey. I knew her gimmick was DOA the second they showed her in a bathtub but you held out hope and you still seem excited for some reason.


----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)

Can't you see what's going on?






Liv isn't doing any gay character! She is clearly doing the twisted, split personality character! She’s playing her new character role very strict and she’s just the perfect person to do it! I love how WWE always leaves us hanging when we see her and expect her to give us answers! This is how you keep an wrestling character interesting! As long as Paul Heyman is involved in producing this, i have a good feeling this will play out amazing for Liv‘s career!


----------



## Jet_420 (Oct 22, 2019)

Still have this odd feeling we are going to get Liv as a heel and not a babyface.


----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)

Jet_420 said:


> Still have this odd feeling we are going to get Liv as a heel and not a babyface.


I wouldn't mind! As long as she is allowed to be the crazy, twisted, dark minded Liv!


----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)

Liv is teasing us again!


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1215374690988044288


----------



## Chris JeriG.O.A.T (Jun 17, 2014)

metallon said:


> Can't you see what's going on?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh my sweet Summer child.

You think there's an end game here, don't you? You think that Vince won't change his mind in 2 weeks and cancel whatever Paul might be building to? And you think Paul is still a creative genius after he had 2 separate cuckold storylines going at the same time?


----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)

You stay negative fella, i'm more the optimistic guy and i love the whole Liv return so far! Of course it could have been different, but it is nowhere near bad for Liv! That wedding segment gave her a huge attention and i doubt she could have done better with any other kind of return! Lets just wait a few weeks and see how it develops. Try to give it a chance, buddy!


----------



## Jet_420 (Oct 22, 2019)

metallon said:


> I wouldn't mind! As long as she is allowed to be the crazy, twisted, dark minded Liv!


Don't count on it, cause if she's going to be in this storyline going forward and if she's turns heel she'll most likely be aligned with Lana and Lashley.


----------



## Chris JeriG.O.A.T (Jun 17, 2014)

metallon said:


> You stay negative fella, i'm more the optimistic guy and i love the whole Liv return so far! Of course it could have been different, but it is nowhere near bad for Liv! That wedding segment gave her a huge attention and i doubt she could have done better with any other kind of return! Lets just wait a few weeks and see how it develops. Try to give it a chance, buddy!


I've been watching Vince McMahon's product for 30 years, I'm not being negative, I'm being realistic, you're not being positive, you're being naive. If in a couple of weeks Liv's character has a clear direction and it's more than a sexed up blonde, then I'll happily admit I was wrong, it's more important to me that Liv be successful, I like her. I've just seen enough WWE to know where this is going and the chances of it being good are almost non-existent.


----------



## 45banshee (Jan 7, 2019)

I just thought of something.

When Liv said "When I come back, ill be real" that was on Smackdown when Eric Bischoff was in charge(really Vince) 

So I thought.. Maybe Eric had a plan to give her a new gimmick. But then she got drafted to Raw and Eric was gone so it fell to Paul Heyman to repackage her. 

Since Paul wasnt the original guy to give her her new gimmick Paul just went..ummm..umm..I know! Lesbian!!


----------



## Chris JeriG.O.A.T (Jun 17, 2014)

45banshee said:


> I just thought of something.
> 
> When Liv said "When I come back, ill be real" that was on Smackdown when Eric Bischoff was in charge(really Vince)
> 
> ...


That's probably exactly how it went, over the months Liv has teased so much dark shit, including cutting her hair, the fans desperately wanted to see her with Bray but she got drafted to Raw and for months she sat with absolutely no direction. Reports have already come out that Vince didn't want her in the Lana/Lashley storyline but Paul threw her in. That means either whatever Vince had planned got thrown away, or that Vince didn't have anything planned. Which seems more likely?


----------



## GummiBear (Jan 4, 2020)

45banshee said:


> I just thought of something.
> 
> When Liv said "When I come back, ill be real" that was on Smackdown when Eric Bischoff was in charge(really Vince)
> 
> ...


Bischoff has said that he didn't have anything to do with creative during his last run.


----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1216221417504677890


----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## dolphin1989 (Jan 7, 2020)

They should do a mixed no DQ tornado tag match at the Royal Rumble, I think that would be good.


----------



## Zapato (Jun 7, 2015)

I’m pretty much over any anticipation I had for them doing anything interesting with her. They’ve given me no reason to care, and I wasn’t really a massive fan of her anyway. Shame really as I was actually intrigued where they were going with the vignettes, but what it’s resulted in they could have put pretty much any of the women on the books in the role.

Maybe she just needs to be done with with this Lana stuff and then we’ll see something more intriguing from her. I still have this scenario in my head that Ruby Riott when back returns as a Jeff Hardy esque babyface, Liv could play a heel to that. Now Sara Logan, god knows what they plan to do with her after they jobbed her out to Charlotte as if she was local talent.


----------



## Whacker (Feb 7, 2015)

She looked good all angry and doused in beer. I did enjoy that.


----------



## iarwain (Apr 22, 2009)

Yeah, I can't imagine what we're seeing now was the original idea for her gimmick change.

By the way, I don't like the way they're doing her makeup now. Her look before was much fresher and she looked much cuter then. For that matter, she looked better when she was on Total Divas. As it is now, you can barely see her face with all that troweled on makeup.


----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)

Liv is back in the ring!!!


----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## Chris JeriG.O.A.T (Jun 17, 2014)

So her theme changed and she eats vagina now, which is I guess why her tongue isn't blue anymore, but basically everything else is the same? We waited 6 months for this?!

Why oh why couldn't they have just put her with Bray?


----------



## Jet_420 (Oct 22, 2019)

Chris JeriG.O.A.T said:


> So her theme changed and she eats vagina now, which is I guess why her tongue isn't blue anymore, but basically everything else is the same? We waited 6 months for this?!
> 
> Why oh why couldn't they have just put her with Bray?


Now, Now she ain't a lesbian attracted to Lana, Liv is the living embodiment of Lana's karma, and that karma is a bitch. IE Lazy excuse to try to spin it where it doesn't offend people.


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

The way they are wasting her in the absolute worst angle is so annoying,


----------



## Carter84 (Feb 4, 2018)

I'd still tap,dat as till I passed out

Peace


----------



## ItalianWorldOrder (Jan 1, 2020)

Liv definitely looks like she'd be amazing in the bedroom.


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

Liv's new attire reminds of Sparkplug Bob Holly from 93-97. I like it though, Liv looks hot in it. Also don't like the new theme.


----------



## toon126 (Nov 10, 2015)

So after six months of promos and cryptic messages about being real etc, she comes out exactly the same but with blonde hair? I'm not even sure I can blame Vince for this one, there's 37 other fucking writers who seem to have forgotten all the months of vignettes.


----------



## Zappers (Mar 1, 2013)

All those promos were for not. They scrapped the entire plan. Liv never got a chance to explore the "new" character. Just threw her into the Lana/Lashley/Rusev story for no reason other than they needed another woman. Will see how this all works out. Least she's on TV now, that's really the only thing one can say about it.


----------



## The_Workout_Buddy (Jan 11, 2014)

Her mic skills are terrible, there's a reason why she and Sarah Logan just stand there in silence while Ruby Riott did all the heavy work: promos and wrestling.

Being conventionally attractive is the only reason why the company tried to repackage her meanwhile Sarah Logan has been jobbing on the lowcard, but there isn't much they can do with her. Mandy is the token blonde bombshell and Alexa Bliss is a better Harley Quinn knock off.

It's not like she is a wrestling prodigy either, she is the typical WWE trainee, knows how take bumps but she does it with no grace at all.

Only way for her to have any prominence is that Ruby Riott returns from injury so she and Sarah can leech off again.


----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## Speedy McFist (Jun 23, 2018)

ItalianWorldOrder said:


> Liv definitely looks like she'd be amazing in the bedroom.


 yes sir !


----------



## Kaz (Aug 2, 2006)

metallon said:


>


Yet another tease for the hacker storyline. This is the first tiem it's someone from the RAW roster, though. Who knows how many of them there may be. If the screens shown at MITB mean anything, anyone not shown there as being monitored could be among the group.


----------



## Deathiscoming (Feb 1, 2019)

Liv Morgan is here...and nobody fuckin cares.


----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)

So that nobody, is that you? 🤔


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

ItalianWorldOrder said:


> Liv definitely looks like she'd be amazing in the bedroom.


Ask Enzo


----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## Bestiswaswillbe (Dec 25, 2016)

metallon said:


>


Jeez was that ever cringe.


----------



## Piers (Sep 1, 2015)

They did nothing with her as expected. I can't even remember what her deal with Lana was


----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

She's lost right now it was only a matter of time before this happened.

Last week it was about her mother then it's about being alive i feel this won't lead into a drastic scenario for Liv at all but merely buying time for not being used.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

It's an interesting character she is portraying. A woman who is/was full of doubts, feels lost trying to find herself but remains optimistic that she will become the champion she believes herself to be. I think that kind of character is relatable for a lot of teenage girls and young women who do have confidence issues while also navigating themselves through this world so she is kind of striking on something for the audience to cling onto. If only there was a live crowd to see if its working. Would check on social media to see the response to her character but I don't look on there.


----------



## rkolegend123 (Jan 30, 2017)

Ham and Egger said:


> It's a interesting character she is portraying. A woman who is/was full of doubts, feels lost trying to find herself but remains optimistic that she will become the champion she believes herself to be. I think that kind of character is relatable for a lot of teenage girls and young women so she is kind of striking on something for the audience to cling to her. If only there was a live crowd to see if its working. Would check on social media but I don't look on there.


This.


----------



## Piers (Sep 1, 2015)

She has a character ?


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

They Call Him Y2J said:


> She has a character ?


You know, I was checking the YouTube comments and it seems like most guys don't get what kind of character she is portraying. It's a smart character when you really think about it. Many young girls deal with self confidence issues and there hasn't been a character that deals with that. She's the wrestler for the Millenial/Gen Z audience.


----------



## Piers (Sep 1, 2015)

Ham and Egger said:


> You know, I was checking the YouTube comments and it seems like most guys don't get what kind of character she is portraying. It's a smart character when you really think about it. Many young girls deal with self confidence issues and there hasn't been a character that deals with that. She's the wrestler for the Millenial/Gen Z audience.


A few promo lines don't mean anything if you don't also portray your gimmick in the ring. She doesn't act the way you're mentioning when she wrestles.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

They Call Him Y2J said:


> A few promo lines don't mean anything if you don't also portray your gimmick in the ring. She doesn't act the way you're mentioning when she wrestles.


A character like that isn't really translatable in the ring. She just goes out there and try to win her matches like a plucky babyface underdog. I'm not sure how you expect that character to translate to ring work but her character lines up with a babyface characteristics.


----------



## iarwain (Apr 22, 2009)

Ham and Egger said:


> A character like that isn't really translatable in the ring.


Then it's not a good character. I agree she has babyface characteristic though.


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

Yeah, she's here.

And....yeah, that's about it. Liv Morgan has grown as an in ring performer and I think she's skilled enough to one day be champion.

But, she came back as Lana's former lesbian lover in a move that was done purely for shock value, then she feuded with Ruby and that went nowhere, and now she's doing this thing where she is still trying to find herself.

It's not an interesting character trait. It just feels like they are still killing time to figure out what to do with her after they already had like a year to do that.


----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)

Watch this and tell me it's not an interesting character. Maybe you just don't get the depth of it!


----------



## Bestiswaswillbe (Dec 25, 2016)

metallon said:


> Watch this and tell me it's not an interesting character. Maybe you just don't get the depth of it!


Alright I watched it, and I'm telling you she's not an interesting character. She's actually one of the more boring characters.

She was interesting when she was Lana's lesbian lover for a hot minute, but this current character, whatever it is, sucks.


----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)

Bestiswaswillbe said:


> Alright I watched it, and I'm telling you she's not an interesting character. She's actually one of the more boring characters.
> 
> She was interesting when she was Lana's lesbian lover for a hot minute, but this current character, whatever it is, sucks.


I don't think so, but if that's your opinion, then just don't watch it.


----------



## BReal73 (Mar 28, 2007)

Fuck this thread. Who cares about this low grader??


----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)

It's so hard to stay patient as Liv fan, but i won't give up the hopes she will get a chance soon!


----------



## bobby_heenan (Jan 18, 2017)

metallon said:


> It's so hard to stay patient as Liv fan, but i won't give up the hopes she will get a chance soon!


what you posted can be translate as 'Bump'


----------

